# Multies are Taking Over !!!



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe.. multies are taking over!!! :whistling2:

Awww but arent they all absolutely adorable..:flrt: how on earth am I to do the deed... hmmmmm


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

slimeysnail said:


> Hehe.. multies are taking over!!! :whistling2:
> 
> Awww but arent they all absolutely adorable..:flrt: how on earth am I to do the deed... hmmmmm


Hmmm...rather you than me buddy! If my wife saw these they'd be pets before I knew it. But your best cold heart in...it's my only advice :lol2:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe thats what my boyfriend said.. cold hearted is the way to go... but well.. look at those cute little faces  And plus some of them are even cuter than the parents. :flrt: :bash:


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

slimeysnail said:


> Hehe thats what my boyfriend said.. cold hearted is the way to go... but well.. look at those cute little faces  And plus some of them are even cuter than the parents. :flrt: :bash:


 Awwww...stop with all the love hearts and cutseyness, your just making it harder for youself....although (*whispers* Yes they are very cute <3)

Ehm....er....now I'm back to my natural cold hearted man state :blush:

Now off you go and kill the buggers!! :lol2:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Burpy said:


> Awwww...stop with all the love hearts and cutseyness, your just making it harder for youself....although (*whispers* Yes they are very cute <3)
> 
> Ehm....er....now I'm back to my natural cold hearted man state :blush:
> 
> Now off you go and kill the buggers!! :lol2:


LOL... the only ones that have been fed so far, were two little pinkies that had just pretty much been born.. but because the bigger babies pushed their way to the top of the pile, the pinkies were suffocated at the bottom.. so ummm I plucked them out, and in they went to my non feeder pastel, and low and behold, HE ATE... so fresh kill is the way to go for him!! So I am ecstatic that he ate.. 

So hmmmm.... red eyed males first I suppose.... :whistling2: then males.. then red eyed females, then the wild lookng ones.. then my cutey badger look alikes


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

slimeysnail said:


> So hmmmm.... red eyed males first I suppose.... :whistling2: then males.. then red eyed females, then the wild lookng ones.. then my cutey badger look alikes


It's as good a system as any I guess!!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

WHY ARE BABY MEECE SO CUTE??? :flrt::flrt::flrt:

I have a shed full of cages and was about to invest in a breeding colony, having had fancy mice as a youngster & thrilled with the idea of being able to keep multis in large communities but I chicken out at last minute because I know fine well there is not a chance in hell I'll be able to 'dispatch' them and I'll end up overrun...

Good luck to you


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

they might be cute now but have a very nasty bite when older and cant be handled so go on do what u gotta do lol


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

emasmad said:


> they might be cute now but have a very nasty bite when older and cant be handled so go on do what u gotta do lol


Lol oi ! They are all growing on nicely... hmmmm... :2thumb:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

well if u find it hard give me a shout, im sure i wont mind doing it for a meal for my snakeys pmsl!

blame my partner its his fault, he made me heartless over the rodents!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

emasmad said:


> well if u find it hard give me a shout, im sure i wont mind doing it for a meal for my snakeys pmsl!
> 
> blame my partner its his fault, he made me heartless over the rodents!


Awwww I am trying to be heartless, but I just cant. And out of the babies I have, I have chosen a few more to keep. I have a ratty too, whom I took on as a rescue, as I keep fancy rats, and gambian pouchies too, but this rat gave birth to 12 babies.. little dumbos of beautiful colours, and I initially thought great, snake food.. but I cant do it! 

Pre killed, frozen rodents, I dont have a problem with.. and the reason for my getting the multis was because I knew I would be giving them a pet home, and great food, and great life, and their off spring would be a healthy meal for some of my snakies... ahh I am too soft


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

how do you kill them if you don't mind telling me?


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> how do you kill them if you don't mind telling me?


When I finally do get round to doing it.. it will be with Carbon Dioxide. Though at the minute, I have only been using the poor pinkies that were suffocated under the pile of babies!!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

so do you need to have a specialist license to buy it?
or just use dry ice type stuff? 
sorry but i have never really thought about this and it intrigues me.


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry to throw you off now you're into killing them, but...........HOW C-yoooooooooooooooooo-TE!!!!!!!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

iHorror said:


> Sorry to throw you off now you're into killing them, but...........HOW C-yoooooooooooooooooo-TE!!!!!!!



You are so not funny !!! :devil::censor:


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

When I was at college and the mice had young, they simply took them away and popped them into the fridge.

The cold caused their heart rate to slow and they just went to sleep and never woke up.

I think this only works with tiny pinkies though


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

that's what someone i used to work with did. although he did it with a full nest of wild ones. they were fuzzy.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry for the utter rediculous question, but 'multi's are baby mice? or rats? or a strange mix of both... i'm confused. the terminology gets me lol x


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Multi= multimammate. It's an African rodent which posseses a lot of nipples, hence the name. They don't smell and males can be kept together without war.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Multi= multimammate. It's an African rodent which posseses a lot of nipples, hence the name. They don't smell and males can be kept together without war.


oOoo. Awesome. Do they make good pets? Or just good food lol x


----------



## Boonboon (Aug 6, 2010)

Poor little guys bred to be eaten


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Are they still there? I find them lovely :flrt:
Did ou manage to use them or are you going to sell them as pets? :whistling2:


----------



## aberdeenlass (Jul 29, 2010)

Any chance of getting some off you maybe?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

LuiBlu said:


> oOoo. Awesome. Do they make good pets? Or just good food lol x


I've read good and bad about them... quite a few folk say they're nippy and best suited for spectating/freezing, but others say it's just effort that's needed to tame them.



Boonboon said:


> Poor little guys bred to be eaten


Snakes need fed, so surely it's better to breed them, and give them a good life(which is guaranteed with Sarah), and then use them as food when they're time comes opposed to buying cheap pre-killed which have probably had a pretty crap life.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

aberdeenlass said:


> Any chance of getting some off you maybe?


Ah you can have as many as you need! 



hippyhaplos said:


> I've read good and bad about them... quite a few folk say they're nippy and best suited for spectating/freezing, but others say it's just effort that's needed to tame them.
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes need fed, so surely it's better to breed them, and give them a good life(which is guaranteed with Sarah), and then use them as food when they're time comes opposed to buying cheap pre-killed which have probably had a pretty crap life.


Ah totally, they are having such a great life with me. As many toilet roll tubes as they can eat through. A great nutritious diet with treats, fresh veg, fruit, pasta, all sorts! 

As for whether or not they make good pets.. I would have said no, as one of my females lunges at you and sinks her teeth into anything when she has babies to protect. But since she has calmed down, I have to say, none of my original adults are bitey or horrible pets. A couple of them dont particularly like being handled, but others do.. and some come flying out the cage to see what treats they are getting next. They are busy little things, and never stop moving! They are comical funny things.. and yes they breed well for food.. but that plan is out of the window just now, as I have 17 growing on mice with no plans to feed them to anything at the minute! I havent any CO2, and I am in no rush to get any lol! I just have 17 new pets lmao!


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

I used to breed mice

if you take alittle time they can be tame

i had one i used to walk about the house and outside with him on my shoulder

and when he got tired or cold he used to climb down into my shirt pockets and have a nap

longest i went about with him on me was 5 hours lol

used to go to the shops with him its was great lmao



only bad thing was he got really jealous and killed all the other mice lol


----------

